
Show HN: Shameless plug for my IOT dashboard (open source) - edfungus
https://github.com/edfungus/Crouton
======
edfungus
Hello!

A while ago, I made a simple IOT dashboard in Polymer that relies only on a
MQTT broker and I figure that I would share it with you all!

The dashboard displays cards which show you data and/or available controls for
your devices. The dashboard connects as a MQTT client along with the other IOT
devices so this can be easily added to existing MQTT networks. Cards displayed
on the dashboard are defined by the devices themselves. The data flow between
the dashboard and the devices is bi-directional so the cards will always
reflect the state of the device. Also, as the devices go online/offline the
cards will appear and disappear too.

Regarding the modularity of the project, each card is an independent polymer
component so that more types of cards can be added to fit your needs. There is
a handful of cards I have made to fit basic use cases but feel free to add
more!

I hope you like it! Let me know what you all think.

Demo: [http://crouton.mybluemix.net](http://crouton.mybluemix.net) *Click the
“connect demo for me” button or use default MQTT details and “crouton-demo” as
device name

~~~
k__
How does the in-browser MQTT work? Does this require a WebSockets ready
broker?

~~~
edfungus
Yes, it requires a ws ready broker. I used the browser version of MQTT.js
([https://github.com/mqttjs/MQTT.js](https://github.com/mqttjs/MQTT.js)) to
connect to the broker

